# [SOLVED ]Karta telewizyjna z saa7134 - problem

## szawel

Witam,

Mam problem z modułem saa7134, gdyż nie posiadam go w swoim systemie i nie wiem jak go zdobyć.

Postępowałem zgodnie z instrukcjami znalezionymi na http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134 ale niestety ja nie posiadam w konfiguracji jądra takich opcji:

Multimedia devices  --->

    <M> Video For Linux (config: CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV, module: videodev)

      Video For Linux  --->

        <M> Philips SAA7134 support (config: CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134, module: saa7134)

tzn. mam Video For Linux (i to jest wkompilowane), ale nie mam już

Philips SAA7134 support (config: CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134, module: saa7134)

Proszę o pomoc i sugestie.Last edited by szawel on Sun Nov 27, 2005 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrto

Zaznaczyłeś w kernelu support dla i2c ?

----------

## psycepa

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Symbol: VIDEO_SAA7134 [=n]
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## szawel

Częściowo problem rozwiązałem.

Używałem jądra vanilia-sources 2.6.12.5, teraz zemergowałem gentoo-sources (2.6.14-r1) i pojawiła się taka opcja w make menuconfig

Nadal jednak nie wiem gdzie można to włączyć w jądrze 2.6.12.5 (może w ogóle tam nie ma tego modułu). Może ktoś wie?

----------

## mrto

 *szawel wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Nadal jednak nie wiem gdzie można to włączyć w jądrze 2.6.12.5 (może w ogóle tam nie ma tego modułu). Może ktoś wie?

 

Po kolei:

```
# emerge =vanilla-sources-2.6.12.5
```

po chwili oczekiwania:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.5/

# make menuconfig
```

a następnie:

```
  -> Device Drivers  -> I2C Support -> <M> I2C Support

  -> Device Drivers  -> Multimedia devices -> <M> Video For Linux -> Video For Linux -> <M> Philips SAA7134 support (NEW)
```

I gotowe. Łatwiej już nie można  :Smile: 

----------

## szawel

No tak.

I co teraz powinienem napisać?

Spojrzałem jeszcze raz w konfigurację kernela 2.6.12.5 i rzeczywiście jest tam taka opcja: Philips SAA7134 support.

Miałem chyba jakieś zaćmienie, że tyle razy to oglądałem i nie widziałem tej opcji.

Przepraszam wszystkich za to całe zamieszanie.

Mam nauczkę na przyszłość: uważnie czytać!!

Jeszcze raz dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.   :Wink: 

----------

